# Coffee stored 20 years tested today



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee that has been store 20 years in factory vac-sealed foil whole beans. Brewed a pot up today wife and I agree it is great coffee. Tomorrow we will try some that is factory vac-sealed in foil but is already ground. This coffee was stored along with some MRE's in a good basement storage area.
Maybe I can store enough to last the rest of wife and I life should SHTF.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that info Smitty, it's very important for all of us to know what can and cannot be accomplished and over how much time. I had coffee stored for 6 years, and it was great. But 20? That's a revelation.
I also stored tobacco over six years in vacuum sealed containers... by the time I tested it I had quit smoking LOL but others said it was just fine as well.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Smitty901 Thanks for sharing your results. It is neat to see that your prepping efforts have paid off. Enjoy your brew!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Thanks for sharing that info Smitty, it's very important for all of us to know what can and cannot be accomplished and over how much time. I had coffee stored for 6 years, and it was great. But 20? That's a revelation.
> I also stored tobacco over six years in vacuum sealed containers... by the time I tested it I had quit smoking LOL but others said it was just fine as well.


 These were packaged in 8oz vac sealed packs The foil they were sealed in is just the way they came. It was some good coffee. We had placed a number of them in with that stack of MRE's . it was time to rotate some MRE's and we found them in there. It was one of those Oh I remember that idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Smitty901

It is important for us to test items that we have had in storage for a while and its good to know/share the results.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I can store enough to last the rest of wife and I life should SHTF.


That's my goal. I can and will do without many things but coffee ain't one of them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> That's my goal. I can and will do without many things but coffee ain't one of them.


I hear you


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Early MRE's had 1 pack of instant coffee in them . It was the worst stuff on this earth . So the idea came to store some real coffee along with them. Of course things always go to the next level so we purchased some higher end stuff to store. My daughter was here when we pulled it out. She was 18 when we put it in there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

posted twice


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to know @Smitty901 . I store coffee both bean and ground. Like @inceptor , I am prepared to do without many things, but don't mess with my coffee. I am a coffee fiend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Brewed a pot of the one package that was already ground Gevalia Kona . Kona ia a Hawaii coffee. Not high on my list of coffee I like But ok. The pot we brewed taste fine. Having a cup right now
All of the coffee's that were store in this group were Gevalia brand. The Ganze Bohnen stuff I like a lot. The third type we stored was Gevalia Antigua. Will try that soon.
Sampling each type so far all is in prefect condition for use.
Maybe should have stored some plain old Forgers but at that time we figured if SHTF may as well at least enjoy some high end coffee now and then.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

That early MRE coffee was designed to wake you up. It did so in two ways the normal caffine of course although I always thought it had extra. The other way was by being so god awfull. 


If a person started prepping at a young age and has decades worth of foods stored at some point you should start using it. Say you are now 70 with 30 year old foods . I think it would be ok to start using your suppply as there is no way most people would need thier preps at 100. 

If you have younger family members you may want to obtain newer materials/ foods but you still have got to use / rotate the older foods. That is my whole make sure it is something you eat and like to eat. Many would say you eat anything in an emergency - true but the emergency that has you eating stored dehydrated foods for decades is realy not likely to happen. Almost everyone has had a couple days of needing to use easy to open and eat foods due to an ice storm/ earth quake/ loss of power but no one has had to use long time stored foods for decades. 


You do need some dehydrated long term stored foods / MREs. The endless discussion is how much is enough without it being way too much. If stuff goes bad in 20 months or 20 years it is still stuff going bad if it is not used and rotated. Younger folks or people new to prepping don't have the issue but at about the 10 year mark in prepping it is something you got to spend some thinking time on and make some decisions for yourself. 

I have a sister who does not routinely use canned goods or any premade items in a box. Some frozen but again nothing premade. She lives in Hurrican country and keeps a Hurrican food supply - easy to open and eat out of the can if need be She goes and donates a box of foods every year and purchase a box of new foods. Her way of thinking She would be making a charity donation anyway -and this way she rotates her supply . I did get her to modify a bit instead of rotating her entire supply every year I got her to made the supply larger and rotate a third every year. She still should have more but she has about a 6 week supply of foods on hand which is 5 to 6 weeks longer than most people. 

To start out I say build your supply of things you eat normally out to a month , then 3 then 6 months, finally a year . Don't buy the next container of coffee rather buy coffee on sale / in bulk if possible . Open the oldest container to use and store the new. Canned soups , vegtables , beans what ever it is you purchase put it on the shelf and use the old. After you got that done add till you are at a year some would say 3 years. Most folks cannot go buy a years worth of groceries - so add a couple cans , boxes, dried beans a month till you get it done . 

But at somepoint just buying and storing should stop being 85 years old with a 40 year supply of long term food is more than you need.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. We often hear that something is shelf stable for very long time, but we hardly ever see someone that has actually tried food stored for so long.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Combine your coffee with @Back Pack Hack 's stored velveeta cheese and you have yourself a full breakfast

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Smitty901 said:


> Coffee that has been store 20 years in factory vac-sealed foil whole beans. Brewed a pot up today wife and I agree it is great coffee. Tomorrow we will try some that is factory vac-sealed in foil but is already ground. This coffee was stored along with some MRE's in a good basement storage area.
> Maybe I can store enough to last the rest of wife and I life should SHTF.


I know the instant coffee from MRE's will last twice as long as that. According to youtube videos anyways.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Say you are now 70 with 30 year old foods



i am alittle younger then 70 and have stores and mre,s that are 30ish years old and older

i feel this isnt safe enough to eat now, last ditch only!

a few years back, had a racoon and a few of his buddys get into my mre stash,

they went thru a few loose ones and about the only thing they didnt eat out of them was the tabasco.

rotate your goods boys, got a lot of chow wasted here.


----------

